# Jeff King Mr. Universe 1983 why did he stop competing



## GFR (May 17, 2005)

What happened to Jeff King ? After he won the 1983 Mr America, 1983 Mr Universe, 1984 World Championships he dissapeared.


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

Insane legs!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 17, 2005)

He won the Universe??  Well what did happen to him?

-Jeff.


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

He didn't vanish in 1984. He competed through 1988 and his last show was the Universe, where he took 6th. His last win was the 84 World Champs.


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

AMAZING quads


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 23, 2005)

look at the size of his neck in the first pic


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

He hit a most-muscular in 1988 and his neck swallowed his face!

He had to quit competing after that incident


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He hit a most-muscular in 1988 and his neck swallowed his face!
> 
> He had to quit competing after that incident


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He hit a most-muscular in 1988 and his neck swallowed his face!
> 
> He had to quit competing after that incident



True Story.

I was actually thinking along those lines.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

He looks good, but he also looks like he might be very short or something.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> He looks good, but he also looks like he might be very short or something.


Listed at 6' so probably 5'10 or so.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Listed at 6' so probably 5'10 or so.


I heard he got a sex change and because he was soooo tall he is now the tallest woman alive


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jan 1, 2006)

first pic looks photoshopped


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> first pic looks photoshopped


No thats real, just a funky angle.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 9, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I heard he got a sex change and because he was soooo tall he is now the tallest woman alive



Is that woman 10 feet tall.
you could crawl in side her pussy


----------



## Haskins (Feb 9, 2007)

*None*

So who wants to know where he is?


----------



## Haskins (Feb 9, 2007)

Who wants to know where his is & what he's doing?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you know?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2007)

who the fuck cares?


----------



## pumpiniron78 (Feb 11, 2007)

*What happened to Jeff King???*

His last competition was the 1985 WABBA Pro Mr. World. He know lives in Masachusetts and works as a Physical Therapist. Ungodly potential! Too bad he didn't stay in bodybuilding longer.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

pumpiniron78 said:


> His last competition was the 1985 WABBA Pro Mr. World. He know lives in Masachusetts and works as a Physical Therapist. Ungodly potential! Too bad he didn't stay in bodybuilding longer.



Hmm, I wonder what part of MA he lives in.


----------



## gymaddict (Feb 11, 2007)

I wonder where he use to buy his pants


----------



## Ndep (Dec 13, 2007)

*Why he Retired*

He wanted to make the jump to the NPC but Joe Weider would not let him go unless he qualified for the NPC America and then compete in it. To ge his pro card Jeff's argument was he was already a pro and there where alot of guys Joe Weider let into the NPC without starting over. At that point Jeff said the hell with this I am done. If I remember correct in an article said Weider can kiss his ass. Jeff is in Mass he was born and raised in Point Pleasant NJ. Great Body Builder. Hope this helps Old friend of his he use to help me with my training.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2007)

Ndep said:


> He wanted to make the jump to the NPC but Joe Weider would not let him go unless he qualified for the NPC America and then compete in it. To ge his pro card Jeff's argument was he was already a pro and there where alot of guys Joe Weider let into the NPC without starting over. At that point Jeff said the hell with this I am done. If I remember correct in an article said Weider can kiss his ass. Jeff is in Mass he was born and raised in Point Pleasant NJ. Great Body Builder. Hope this helps Old friend of his he use to help me with my training.



really? do you know what he does now?


----------



## cbsloane (Oct 27, 2010)

*about jeff king*



Haskins said:


> So who wants to know where he is?


 I would love to know where he is...I knew him in his junior and senior yr of high school.  At that time I had lost my mom and he helped me though a very hard time.  He was real then and he was dedicated to going the distance.  Life took me away from NJ and I never got to say Thank you.


----------



## pamross (Mar 23, 2011)

*Find Jeff!*

I would like to locate Jeff as well. He judged a contest I was in, the Lone Star, in Texas, in '83. I took Overall, travelled to Springfield, MO, to see a friend compete in the America, at which Jeff was guest posing. Long story short, we met, I moved to Springfield from Dallas, 10 months later moved back to Dallas because of a really bad misunderstanding. I would really like to make amends, but haven't been able to locate Jeff. He was a great guy; I got to meet his mom, dad, & brother; went home with him to Pt. Pleasant even. He was the love of my life for those few short months, and I'd just like to be able to set things straight with him.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2011)

2007 article

Health Care News


----------



## cbsloane (Mar 27, 2011)

Ndep said:


> He wanted to make the jump to the NPC but Joe Weider would not let him go unless he qualified for the NPC America and then compete in it. To ge his pro card Jeff's argument was he was already a pro and there where alot of guys Joe Weider let into the NPC without starting over. At that point Jeff said the hell with this I am done. If I remember correct in an article said Weider can kiss his ass. Jeff is in Mass he was born and raised in Point Pleasant NJ. Great Body Builder. Hope this helps Old friend of his he use to help me with my training.


 
Thanks for the info.  I always wondered where he went.  I am not surprized by the physical therapy line of work that h does - his senior yr in high school he worked at the Pt Pleasant hospital - did he help you in NJ?


----------



## cbsloane (Mar 28, 2011)

This is a good place to figure it out however if anyone does know where in Mass. he is I would love to forward some info to him as a result of who he was before he even took his first title.  Which was MR NJ.  Don't confuse dedicaton to the person as anything other then that.  Jeff if you r reading this pls find me on FB. I knew you when you were the life guard at laurelbrook.


----------



## pamross (Mar 29, 2011)

Wish you guys wouldn't argue like silly little girls on here ... Bodybuilding is a very personalized form of art .. and my dear friend, Jeff King, was a Rembrandt...to the MAX. He trained harder than any human being I've ever seen, ate like a computerized machine - the right food in the right amt at the right time .. gave some incredibly informative seminars to all different age groups at all different levels of training. He could hold your attention for a solid hour of speaking and answer every question with detailed expertise. I have nothing but the utmost respect and admiration for Jeff, and hope someday to be able to reconnect with him before we become senior citizens!! Love you Jeff!!


----------

